
Rogue Wave acquires Zend - mgkimsal
http://www.zend.com/en/resources/news-and-events/newsroom/press/3683_rogue-wave-software-acquires-enterprise-php-leader-zend-acquisition-broadens-enterprise-strength-across-top-five-development-languages
======
plorkyeran
I didn't realize Rogue Wave still existed, since I haven't heard of anything
they've done since their C++ STL implementation that was once popular. Looks
like they've been on a bit of an acquisition spree with about one per year
since 2009.

This probably won't have a huge effect on PHP since it's much less Zend-
dominated than it once was.

~~~
nwatson
I used the Rogue Wave pre-STL C++ libraries.

I developed a poorly-performing NoSQL-like DB library using their BTree,
serializer/deserializer, file-interface, and collection library components.
Records had a primary index (for storage order), multiple indices, arbitrary
binary data payload, arbitrary-sized values in index "columns". It worked
reliably but there were file fragmentation issues and delays during "vacuum"
operations. This was in 1995 / 1996\. I was junior and didn't know enough
about system-level concerns, having come from a more computer-graphics /
algorithms / math background. The company didn't want to shell out for
expensive canned solutions. Our product sold well enough, but I learned a
lesson.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Me too, at around the same time. Mine was an object storage backend for
desktop applications. It had MFC-style object graph serialisation and, IIRC,
simple indexing. It also had similar performance issues to the ones you
mention. I recall enjoying working on it.

However primitive it looks now, Tools.h++ was ahead of its time back then.
Just having a decent string class (with copy on write) was nice to have.

------
languagehacker
This is great news for the steadily diminishing population of PHP engineers
who haven't heard of PHP-FPM+Nginx or PHPStorm

~~~
mikey_p
Not sure what you're referring to, are you thinking of HHVM? FPM is part of
the standard PHP implementation and uses the Zend engine.

------
rch
Seems like a bizarre acquisition to me. Where's the overlap in Rogue Wave's
libraries and PHP?

There's good people at Rogue Wave though, and I'm sure they'll be good
stewards whatever the strategy turns out to be.

------
ehmuidifici
I really don`t know who is Rogue Wave. But I wish them good luck and hopes
that they heps Zend to achieve new goals, for the sake of php.

------
ck2
Glad Zend open sourced their PHP opcache before this, well that and their PHP7
work too.

